# Service and install Logs



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We keep files on some our new work, and service work. Something like your situation would probably just be recorded on the service guys notepad.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I was thinking of setting up some MS access cheeze thing for just that sort of thing.

It's nice to go out on a service call knowing the voltages, parts, and previous work, without having to rely on managment (yuck) for information that I could acutally use.

400w MH fixtures. I don't like having to run to the supplier. I want everything in my van!!!!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I was thinking of setting up some MS access cheeze thing for just that sort of thing.
> 
> It's nice to go out on a service call knowing the voltages, parts, and previous work, without having to rely on managment (yuck) for information that I could acutally use.
> 
> 400w MH fixtures. I don't like having to run to the supplier. I want everything in my van!!!!


You're a first year, with your own van? Working unsupervised too? Scary.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use Excel for a few different logs of test I do. I try to keep every panel I can time permitting. This site has 9 panels and I have a sheet for each panel.










This was a preliminary spreadsheet I was working on back in 2010, had some glitches but now it is fully functional. in 2010 they did some lighting upgrades and added some capacitance to certain motors. It is based on customer electric bills. I like to have this before doing PQ testing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Voltech said:


> I went back to a job today that I did a meter and panel change out. Changed the system from single phase to 3 phase. They are having a voltage drop problem on the Poco. I cant remember what voltage I had on the line side of the MB. I think our company needs to use some type of voltage log for installs and Calls.


So did you change it from a 120/240 single phase service to a 208Y/120 3 phase service?

That could cause some issues with some equipment.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So did you change it from a 120/240 single phase service to a 208Y/120 3 phase service?
> 
> That could cause some issues with some equipment.


Well, it was 3 phase at the meter, but only 2 legs ran into the inside panel. So we changed to meter can out because the poco said too and provided it,(still dont know why) and added a 3 phase panel. It was 208Y/120 rigged single phase. Now its right.

Come to find out the problem was on the poco side, the voltage was dropping to 200v at peek power usage times. they cranked up a tad and problem solved.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Well, it was 3 phase at the meter, but only 2 legs ran into the inside panel. So we changed to meter can out because the poco said too and provided it,(still dont know why) and added a 3 phase panel. It was 208Y/120 rigged single phase. Now its right.
> 
> Come to find out the problem was on the poco side, the voltage was dropping to 200v at peek power usage times. they cranked up a tad and problem solved.


Now I'm only a first year apprentice, but that doesn't sound right at all!!! And if it is, that's amazing. Who'd want only 2 of the 3 phases, and even to the power company, it doesn't make a lot of sense.

Unless it's delta. Even then, though....


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Now I'm only a first year apprentice, but that doesn't sound right at all!!! And if it is, that's amazing. Who'd want only 2 of the 3 phases, and even to the power company, it doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> Unless it's delta. Even then, though....


Oh man, this is too easy...but I'm gonna be nice.

kaboler, that kind of setup is not unusual at all. Here in So Cal many large apartment/condo complexes are supplied with a large service at 208/120 3 phase. There are one or more central metering locations and each apartment is fed with two legs of the service. 

It is EASIER for the POCO to provide one large 3-phase transformer, rather than two or more single phase transformers of similar capacity.

In commercial buildings there are sometimes single phase panels brought off a 3 phase service too, just depends on what the EE who did the building spec'd. 

Think outside the box man. :thumbup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I understand that they'd run 3 phases to an apartment and then split each individual phase into x number of legs (120/240 from a 120/208 source), but still, why would they run a third phase into the meter and stop there?

Or are you saying they'd split up the phases so each unit would get 120/208, as in 1 would get red black, 1 would get red blue, and one would get black blue? And they would need to purchase 208 washing machines and such?

I'm just not seeing it because I'm ignorant. Not stupid!!!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

mxslick said:


> In commercial buildings there are sometimes single phase panels brought off a 3 phase service too....


I primarily work commercial, and I've never seen 120/240 in commercial except delta. Not without a customer-purchased transformer anyway.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I understand that they'd run 3 phases to an apartment and then split each individual phase into x number of legs (120/240 from a 120/208 source), but still, why would they run a third phase into the meter and stop there?
> 
> *Or are you saying they'd split up the phases so each unit would get 120/208, as in 1 would get red black, 1 would get red blue, and one would get black blue? And they would need to purchase 208 washing machines and such?
> *
> I'm just not seeing it because I'm ignorant. Not stupid!!!


Yep, you got it with the highlited part. :thumbup: The "main switchgear" with the tenant meters would be in one or more locations, with a main breaker for each tenant's panel, then the apartment would have the panel inside, usually in the hallway or one of the bedrooms. All of those panels would be single phase.

Washers here are 99% 120 volt only, electric dryers will work on 208 with slightly longer dry times, same with electric stoves/ranges. Most water heaters here are natural gas. Air conditioning condensers are usually dual rated 208/240 volts so they don't have issues. Heating is also natural gas. 

The third phase would technically be present at the main meter/switchgear, split up in pairs to the tenant meters, but past the tenant's meters it would only be two of the phases as you posted.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

K it makes sense to me, ty. I've never worked anywhere that had as many tenants as that. Next time I go into an apartment and read 208 off a dryer, I won't say "there's something wrong with your voltage!!!!"

Thanks!


----------

